# Får inte igång nvidia / gnome

## ralvejd

Hej, jag är ny här   :Shocked: 

Jag har försökt att få igång Xorg /GDM / Gnome med ett inbyggt Nividia nForce 630i GeForce 7100

Moderkortet är MSI P6NGM-FD

Bildskärm BenQ E2400HD (1920x1080)

Jag följde gentoo's installations-manual och fick igång X med default skrivbords miljön (jag antar att jag då hade nv som "drivrutin").

När jag sedan försökte att få igång Gnome så ballade X-server ur.

Jag får upp nvidia loggan över "hela" bildskärmen sen kommer den vanliga mus-krysset mot en svart bakgrund en halv-sekund.

Nu ger X-server upp och kastar ut: (Jag skriver inte ut allt    :Exclamation:  )

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

.

.

Current Operating System:  Linux pc003 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Sun Jan 11 15:41:31 CET 2009 i686

.

.

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:3:3) found

(II) Module already built-in

/home/ralvejd/.xinitrc: line 1: xec: gnome-session: not found

waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/mis/" ref count is 2, should be 1; fixing

```

Att den gnäller på BusID PCI:0:3:3 begriper jag inte, då den finns med i /etc/X11/xorg.conf

If filen finns:  (Jag skriver inte ut allt    :Exclamation:  )

```
Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor0"

och

Identifier "Monitor1"

Section "Device"

Identifier "Card0"

och

Identifier "Card1"

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen0"

och

Identifier "Screen1"
```

Jag har provat alla möjliga och omöjliga kombinationer i conf filen   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Om jag bara har en Card under Device så gnäller X-server på det.

Om jag testar med xdpyinfo så får jag:

xdpyinfo: unable to open display "".

Ska jag ge upp och köpa nytt moderkort med en annan kombination av kretsar    :Sad:   :Confused: 

----------

## ralvejd

Har forsatt letandet efter den felande länken   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Shocked: 

Testade att ladda ned senaste nvidia.bla.bla.pkg1.run filen och installerade den ihopp om att den skulle fixa mina problem, men denna övning gav inget resultat

Testade:

Xorg -configure

Xorg -config xorg.conf.new

och där efter:

Xorg -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Båda ger en "a black and grey grid and an X mouse cursor appear"

Så vad? är det gdm som inte funkar (förutsatt att Xorg -config ej använder gdm) ?

Kan man köra någon annan då istället för gdm (vill ha igång gnome) ?

Hjälp jag får snart bryt på pc'n

EDIT:

Jag prövade både att starta xdm och gdm, båda ger en fungerande inloggning till en icke fungerande fönstermiljö, hmmm kanske går att skrämma igång eländet   :Very Happy: 

En monolog av ralvejd  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kallamej

Testa att köra utan xorg.conf, det kan fungera automagiskt ibland. Testa även att köra utan .xinitrc, den behövs inte för att starta gnome-session. Du kan testa att köra xdm, eller till och med kdm. Får du några fel i .xsession-errors?

----------

## ralvejd

Jag har 2 sata diskar en med ett nästan funkande debian och en med gentoo  (smidigt att labba då, var egentligen menig att en skulle vara backup)

Jag har testa att köra gentoo utan xorg.conf, resultat error

Ställer in xorg.conf som sig bör:

kör jag startx händer inget, mer än error

kör jag gdm så kan jag logga in i en tom gnome session   :Confused: 

Jag tror någonting gått snett i installationen så det enklaste vore kanske att installera om allt?

Jag har testa att köra debian utan xorg.conf, resultat funka nästan bara förlåg upplösng.

Har nu lyckats få igång nvidia driverna i debian så nu funkargrafik kortet ok, cd-rom funkar inte, inbyggda lankortet funkar inte,  skrivaren vägrar skriva ut osv   :Shocked:   :Confused: 

Det som stör mig är att debian är full av gamla tråkiga versioner   :Sad:   (Icevesel och icedove, sicket trams, förstöra två bra program på detta viset)

Hoppet står till "Debian GNU/Linux 5.0 Lenny"

Helt klart är att kretsarna på mitt moderkort inte stöds av Linux och eller tillverkarna, jag hittar mest problem när jag googlar på Det och Linux.

Jag lägger nu tillsvidare allt krut på att få debian att fungera fullut

Tack så länge jag kanske återkommer   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ralvejd

Hej igen

Jag har lyckats att få snurr på det mesta nu med denna hårdvara, jag uppgraderade min debian/etch till lenny. Nu verkar allt  funka. Jag antar att alla nyare bibliotek samt en nyare kärna gjorde susen. Det hade nog gått att få igång gentoo också med liknande metod, men nu har jag lagt att förmycket tid framför datorn. Så tillsvidare får debain/lenny vara kvar (förbannat bra version dessutom   :Very Happy:   ).

Jag har iof ännu inte testat:

Bränna cd och dvd

Kör surround ljud

----------

